

NULL Confusion - bigsassy
http://slott-softwarearchitect.blogspot.com/2010/04/null-confusion.html

======
tzs
In C.J. Dates' book "Database in Depth", there is a wonderful example with a
simple database that allows NULL, and something like half a dozen different
straightforward ways one might write a query to answer a specific question--
and each query gives a different answer.

It makes a powerful argument in favor of Dates' argument that NULL should not
be allowed.

